

Show HN: Bowerbird, a Chrome extension that lets you see and edit webpage colors - _anks
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ijhcklddpbfbnnabmlhpjdlmokhfiljd?hl=en-US

======
_anks
We hope you find it useful! The source is available at:
<https://github.com/nthloop/bowerbird>

